# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Other kanji combinations for the word enka

## kt_81

Hi, 
Quite a time ago i read an article about enka which said that there are 3 (at least?) different kanji combinations for 'enka' (the usual one - 演歌 and at two others). Unfortunately my system died, I lost half of the bookmarks and can't find that article anymore. I checked a couple of dictionaries but they all list only 演歌. 
Since the genre probably isn't popular even in Japan, I don't know if it's common knowledge for japanese learners, but I suppose there are some native speakers who could/should know it? Could anyone tell me the other 2 (maybe there are even more?) kanji pairs for 'enka', please? I also suppose that the different kanjis mean different subgenres of enka? 
Unfortunately, there aren't many fans of it, most of 'japanophiles' prefer Ayumi and stuff..  ::  
Thanks in advance! 
P.S.: I don't speak any Japanese, so please answer in English.  ::

----------


## MOG

Hallo,  
Ja gibt es drei kanjis f

----------


## kt_81

Ja, genau die 3 waren es (ich kann Kanji besser wieder erkennen als vom Ged

----------


## MOG

rm, no. 
I'm not fond of enka and don't know the difference between each of the written kanjis. And I wasn't sure, I think I have seen 怨歌 only few times, so I looked them up. But still I don't care what is the difference  ::

----------

